# DWT iPhone app can't find



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys trying to get the drywall talk app for my iPhone but when I put it into the search engine at the App Store I can't find it anyone know why was thinking I must need the latest iOS version but not sure otherwise anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Download tapatalk mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

U know what you need mate.....an android i phones suck balls lol


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mate my Galaxy s4 has sh!t itself 4 times in one contract been nearly a hole month without a phone because of it upgrading tomorrow to iPhone 6 and cannot wait Samsung can eat a fat one and cheers Aussie tap is great not quite as good as android app but so so much better than site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok yeah i have a note edge good phone strong as an ox always drop it lol great batterys what is tapatalk?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure yet it's like an iterest site that link all things like Facebook favourite sports teams and other interests like YouTube and others I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

nothing for windows phones ?


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Never mind 😊 found it.. Thx google..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of switching to an Iphone myself. I've had android phones for years, some good done great. My wife has had iPhones for years and they've been really good to her.


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

You have 2 choices for mobile right now.

(1) Download Tapatalk and then search for Drywall Talk.

(2) Use our mobile viewer. (link for help below)
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f57/using-smartphone-viewer-7490/


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

The problem with i phones for me is no flexibility its there way or the high way like i dont use a computer so if i want music i need one to sync with i tunes and all the crap if i want music on my android i have a million free apps just download straight to your phone in ten seconds i have a i phone 5s just sitting in my cupboard.....and thats where she stays


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I had that problem too until I found Spotify free music at one click or pay $11 a month for millions of songs when I was downloading it cost me more in data on phone and I couldn't find a phone big enough to fit all my music this way my phones stays free and I can have every song I like witch us hundreds of thousands believe me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I phones are just so wierd me and all my friends would always try to use bluetooth on them and it wouldnt connect to other phones i dont know i feel there a controlling platforms where android is more freestyle


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Definable but I only really use standard features that are on both phones anyway plus the iPhone store is so convenient if u have any dramas go in and get a new phone straight away but with Samsung u gotta take it to opt us store wait there for ages and then send the phone away only to get one 2 to 5 days later I hate that part of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What do u mean if your i phone packs up they give you a new one then.and there


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

If u have any technical problems with your iPhone even if it's a year old they will just give u a brand new phone unless u drop it in water or drive over it any problems and they just swap it for a new one straight away all u have to do Is make a booking at the apple store or sometimes walk in if it's not too busy they will give it a quick check and if it wasn't your fault bang brand new phone too easy no sending away for a week like Samsung I had to send my galaxy s4 away 4 times in one contract 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What do you use as a tablet ?
I use my iPad, it's very handy at work for looking at plans, doing paperwork, looking at DWT ect ect 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> If u have any technical problems with your iPhone even if it's a year old they will just give u a brand new phone unless u drop it in water or drive over it any problems and they just swap it for a new one straight away all u have to do Is make a booking at the apple store or sometimes walk in if it's not too busy they will give it a quick check and if it wasn't your fault bang brand new phone too easy no sending away for a week like Samsung I had to send my galaxy s4 away 4 times in one contract
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mate's wife smashed her screen, took it into the apple shop and they just gave her a new phone!!!:blink:
I had the same issue with Samsung!! P*ssed me well off:furious:


----------

